# who is more pathetic?



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

should we feel pity?...or contempt?


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Both are _equally_ pathetic.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyone who feels the need to PROVE themselves.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

the person who thought up this poll


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Do I really need to bring up why women are judged on beauty and men are judged on intelligence in the poll? People bitch about feminism but the old tropes rear their heads endlessly. 

Anyway, it's not like I'm not an asshole in some ways, but judging who is more pathetic is not really something I spend much time thinking about. Question seems moot to my life generally.


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Hmm id say nether are pathetic as we all need to prove ourselves to others one way or another and its human to have insecurities that we feel the need to prove as without that drive to better yourself we wouldn't be where we are today.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

This poll is pretty pathetic :dry:

But if I had to choose one, it would be a person who has to prove themselves over something subjective like beauty. Beauty standards change over time, and while intelligence does too, I feel like its more concrete than beauty.

But why is one a girl and the other a guy over two different things? Makes no sense what you're trying to gain by doing that.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

The stupid guy, because everyone is equally stupid whether we like it or not. Though definitely it is pretty pathetic for anyone to try and prove themselves to be something they aren't.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Witch of Oreo said:


> Anyone who feels the need to PROVE themselves.


Why? "Proving myself" has pushed me into management (&) leadership position(s) - and in other instances, has increased my pay.

---

To address (Post #1) - these specimen(s) in some instances, are doing what they must.

IMO; It depend(s) on the locality - it is it a _competitive _environment (re: being picked up by a model agency) - (battling of the wits to gain a position on the debate team)... (?) I support it, in those regards.

I'll step on any humanoid under the _right_ condition(s) - perhaps it is _absorbed _ (or festering insecurity) - however, I have been around that accusatory block quite a few time(s) to become rather indifferent to these implications.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

The answer is 
-(c This dick 








You can choose to educate yourself. You can ( in most cases) do nothing about your physical appearance.

I'm a damned ugly person but I dress nicely and wear make up when I go out. 
Not because I am pathetic-quite the opposite- but because I have pride. So I have a lot of wrinkles for someone my age and my eyes are so tiny they are almost non-existent. 
Does that mean I need to resign myself to being a pathetic sad sac in a T-shirt and sweat pants with my head down covered by a curtain of unbrushed hair?
Hell-fuck-no. I am not my physical features. I can hold my hideous fucking chin up with pride because I'm not going to allow others to determine my value on a purely visual basis. I've got wrinkles, I've got scars. Yeah, I've got a constant scowl from 30 + yrs of light sensitivity-and you bet your ass cars stop dead to let me pass when I glare at them-I've also got more swagger than the 
hottest person you know-fuck off.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Catwalk said:


> Why? "Proving myself" has pushed me into management (&) leadership position(s) - and in other instances, has increased my pay.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Well, I'm glad it worked for you. But I don't suppose you did it just to see your less successful friends turn green with envy> 
And that's what I'm talking about. There are many people who completely lose their backbone and any self-respect in their frantic attempts to "prove" themselves, basing their worth on others' impression of them.
Doing things just out of spite, being preoccupied with resulting image is quite crippling for self-esteem and more.
What I believe is, drive for perosnal improvement is supposed to come from within, and not be imposed by external standards and social conditioning.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Witch of Oreo said:


> Anyone who feels the need to PROVE themselves.


umm that really depends on the situation. 

Anyone feel the need to prove themselves to....everyone...is kind of stupid


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Both are annoying, but the stupid guy would slightly bother me more.

Beauty is subjective. The ugly girl may come off as pathetic for trying to act she's more attractive to someone who she isn't the type of, but It's also not impossible for her to find someone who's attracted to her.

Stupidity is objective, and while you can learn to educate yourself, it comes off as more irritating to have someone act like a egotistical know it all who doesn't even know how to subtract negative numbers. Had someone like that in my class.


----------



## Xen23 (May 18, 2017)

The poll is kind of sexist ;D
Anyhow, what's with the _needing _to? Nobody 'needs' to prove anything or act a certain way.

People who feel they need to prove things have serious insecurity issues and an underlying inferiority complex. I'm not sure they should be viewed as pathetic, maybe they should be made aware that they have an issue though (in a gentle, persuasive manner).


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Yikes. Better luck next time, OP.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

who cares?
who are we to judge


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

...


----------



## Hulie (Jul 31, 2016)

What's the point of calling someone pathetic though? Does it make you feel better?


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

abstained.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Perhaps what is pathetic are not these two hypothetical people, but, instead, the people and societies who undervalue them and see them more for their faults than there potential or as a whole person. We are looking, here, at what would be considered the worse parts of a person, and missing out on everything else. If the worst they have is just some insecurities (maybe they were bullied, maybe one was constantly made to feel less than due to their looks and the other was always treated less than because no one valued their intelligence? Idk, cause I do not know their life and I am in no position to judge their theoretical lives), then that is not so bad. We all have insecurities and theirs may be unhealthy (which means they need our support, not our ridicule), but they are not trying to purposely hurt others (if they are putting down others due to their insecurities, that is a different story, but I still think there is always more to the story and having much more information helps us know how to deal with the situation). What is pathetic is when someone puts down/looks down on others in order to feel like they matter, instead of being able to value themselves while also holding value for others (i.e. a sense of self worth without needing to look down on others).


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I think there's a level of human nature that makes them stand up for what is true in their life, or what they value. Like someone else said, proving one's self can be about healthy competition (to rise in the workplace or to excel in school). I think, if pushed enough, there's probably a trigger for anyone to stand up for a belief, a truth, or whatever it is that they may consider sacred or important.

However, the bigger concern with this question is the concept of an ugly girl or a stupid guy. Both of these qualifiers are subjective and it's hard to identify with not being able to find even a sliver of beauty in a person or a sliver of intelligence. So my inability to answer this question has more to do with the first part of the question rather than the second. I don't think I could bring myself to find someone truly ugly or truly stupid. Maybe I might have thought like that when I was a teenager, but at this point in my life, it's harder to ignore the incredible beauty and resilience that exists in every human being.


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

I emphatically don't find the latter pathetic at all, as long as he welcomes criticism. I like inquisitive, ambitious, people. And they often come across as _trying to be intelligent_. I facilitate them as best as I can. However, if criticism is not allowed, and there seems to be no incentive for improvement, then I'll find him more annoying than pathetic.

As for the latter case, I don't really care as long as the girl manages to look beautiful. I only care about fapping to her; I don't care if she goes through plastic surgery, photoshop, whatever. My concern is my own dick.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Witch of Oreo said:


> Anyone who feels the need to PROVE themselves.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not feeling how this is demonizing people. I know there have been times when I felt the need to defend myself even though I was in the wrong. And I'm not saying it was acceptable, but seeing as every single person on the planet makes at least one mistake a day, I don't understand your need to judge so harshly. Did you ever stop to think that maybe it's beliefs like these that [at least help] drive people to think they aren't good enough as is in the first place? You make it seem like if they aren't already perfect, they're a waste of skin. It's called trial and error, and everyone goes through it, so relax.


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

*Pa·thet·ic*
_adjective_

1. Arousing pity, especially through vulnerability or sadness.
"she looked so pathetic that I bent down to comfort her"

Synonyms: pitiful, pitiable, piteous, moving, touching, poignant, plaintive, distressing, upsetting, heartbreaking, heart-rending, harrowing, wretched, forlorn.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Ugly girl who's desperately trying to prove she's not ugly. It's something superficial that doesn't affect your life that much...

Intelligence is actually something that I can understand someone being insecure about and that can cause a lot of problems if you are less intelligent than the average.


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

This is a strange pole... 
The options are not comparable. 

You can't increase your beauty but you can work on your intelligence.


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

Vast Silence said:


> You can't increase your beauty but you can work on your intelligence.


You can "work on" both, but nature is going to dictate a good deal of the potential range you have in both areas.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Neither. Both are honestly subjective. I honestly feel more sorry for people who are placed into horrible life situations compared to the options in this poll.


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

I voted for the stupid guy because I can relate.


----------



## JambiChick (May 29, 2017)

A stupid guy...I can't stand when someone tries to ACT intelligent.


----------



## Marlow Pavinova (Jul 14, 2017)

angelfish said:


> Do I really need to bring up why women are judged on beauty and men are judged on intelligence in the poll? People bitch about feminism but the old tropes rear their heads endlessly.
> 
> Anyway, it's not like I'm not an asshole in some ways, but judging who is more pathetic is not really something I spend much time thinking about. Question seems moot to my life generally.


 Everyone is judged on their Beauty, girls just happen to be more dramatic about it. And this coming from a female myself.

Studies have found that females actually have the same high expectations for a males appearance, in comparison to what a male would want a female to look like.

Not to forget the halo effect, which applies to everyone.


----------



## Marlow Pavinova (Jul 14, 2017)

Xen23 said:


> The poll is kind of sexist ;D
> Anyhow, what's with the _needing _to? Nobody 'needs' to prove anything or act a certain way.
> 
> People who feel they need to prove things have serious insecurity issues and an underlying inferiority complex. I'm not sure they should be viewed as pathetic, maybe they should be made aware that they have an issue though (in a gentle, persuasive manner).


 how is the poll sexist? Doesn't it bash both of the sexes equally?


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Taciterse said:


> You can "work on" both, but nature is going to dictate a good deal of the potential range you have in both areas.



Yeah, but one of those potentials is only capped by you resources, enough $$$ can make the ugliest cow a beauty queen, but it can't make you Einstein. If you are dumb as a box of rocks, you just gotta rock on.

In an case, this poll is stupid, I vote neither.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

I couldn't vote, because I just think that they are both as pathetic as each other, because you cannot disprove an opinion - it's just an opinion, also, we cannot really prove that they are pathetic at all, because that is an opinion.

We just have to hope that in time both of them will change, for the better hopefully, and learn to accept their body and brains and break out of the boxes that society puts them in.


----------



## 1whoseeswithoutbeingseen (May 2, 2017)

Both will be posting a lot on Facebook and/or Instagram, probably... 

with a lot of #happy and #inlove soon as a male has said "hello" to her (the girl), and vice versa. 

:chat02:


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

I think appearance is very important for many people, and it's a huge insecurity area. So I understand wanting to prove beauty. But all levels of stupidity are accepted. You can be yourself and admit what you know versus what you don't. Why make believe you know more than you actually do? That's called ignorance.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

TheDarknessInTheSnow said:


> But all levels of stupidity are accepted. You can be yourself and admit what you know versus what you don't.


I think most people would agree that ignorance and stupidity are not the same thing.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Nymphetic Neurosis said:


> I think most people would agree that ignorance and stupidity are not the same thing.


Same mother different child


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Ugly stupid people that feel the need to prove how aesthetically and mentally pleasing they are. As a smart, handsome man myself you can trust me to be correct.


----------

